# Fergus Fotos x



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

A few pics, he's 7 months now, looking a little poodly but he is back crossed but love his curly coat......


----------



## Kipling krazy (Apr 23, 2013)

As cute as ever!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Baby Fergus I love you so!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He's so cute love the one at the top of the stairs  He is probably saying "mommy I can't get down come and scoop me up"


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love ferguson, he is scrum my!
He is outgrowing that dr pepper bottle.....
He also looks like his whiter bits have gone browner?
Is he a fully accepted pack member by wilf & Mable now? X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love ferguson, he is scrummy!
He is outgrowing that dr pepper bottle.....
He also looks like his whiter bits have gone browner?
Is he a fully accepted pack member by wilf & Mable now? X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ha! The amazing refilling Doctor Pepper bottle  
He looks lovely. Is he F1b?
Has Fergus had his operation yet.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I thought he was f3?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I thought f4?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Any advance on f4??


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

He's gotten so big already! Adorable!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

F5 fun, fantastic, furry, fabulous and feisty!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

fairlie said:


> f5 fun, fantastic, furry, fabulous and feisty! :d




I like it!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Lovely to see pics of the scrummy Fergus, and to hear from you Karen, you've been pretty quiet of late. I hope mable enjoyed her secret santa gifts (they were from us, and those treats are my boys absolute favourites.  )


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

He is a total dreamboat:love-eyes:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Wilf, Mabel and Fergus, all looking gorgeous! Happy new year Karen and family xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Gorgeous boy Fergus, thanks for sharing those lovely photo's Karen. Happy New year to you and your pack (2 and 4 legged!).


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He's an F4b lol, so Pyper is an F4 and his dad Ty us a miniture poodle. As he was last groomed under his coat was a curly coat coming through. Oh Ali they all loved the treats thank you....that's my prediction wrong then who my secret Santas were....not so shrewd then lol. Fergus has just been playing tug of war with himself with the toy too.
He still has a lot of the cream colour but it hasn't grown with him but his chocolate colouring had, strange as all the choc merles I've seen have faded to the cream as they've got older, so will just gave yo wait and see. Thankyou for new year wishes, the same to you all.


----------

